
Ask HN: Best ways to target businesses without a site? - canicode
Hi, what&#x27;s the best way to go about finding small businesses that aren&#x27;t online yet?
======
byoung2
Small businesses may be online, even if they don't know it. If they have a
phone number and an address, they are probably listed on Yelp, Foursquare,
Facebook, Google, Citysearch, Superpages, etc. You could search these sites
for contact info, or use an API like Factual. If you want truly old school
businesses who aren't online at all, try the phone book.

